# [Sponsored] Chiller's Hybrid SR-2 in a Level10



## Chiller-Pure

*This build is made possible by and thanks to*

*Evga Taiwan*

**

*Thermaltake Taiwan*

**

*Angelbird Austria*

**

*Aquatuning Germany*



*Xtreme Case Mods Australia*

**

*Zetix Belgium*

**





Enjoy the pics :


YouTube- Coolit Boreas Chiller Modded


































































Next are two more mods on the boreas chiller, and it's finished, ready to mount it to the case.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
You ruined the classiest case out there.

Nice.

You really find i ruined the case now ?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
how did he ruin it? i think it's gonna look better now, plus he can take pride in knowing it's one of a kind and he did it all himself...

I didn't see any Level10 case modded by now.

i ordered a lot of stuf for the case, custom lasercut plexiglass acryl,
some special and custom made parts,
ordered more plexiglass.

Now i am out of stuf to use in the case, so i have to wait for delivery of packages next week.
Then the new updates are here.

Thuisday i will receive the next parts for the two last mods on the Coolit Boreas chiller.
Then i can start to build it in the case.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

change every bold and nut on hole the pc, also the coolers

















little mod for the boreas and freezone elite chiller's





































*only the blue neon has to be change in red neon, they are ordered :*







YouTube- Coolit Boreas Chiller Mod Almost ready


----------



## Chiller-Pure

The Boreas Chiller gets a custom 5mm fanshroud with red led's in it on top and bottom.
also put some red led's in corsair hx1000 psu, enjoy the pics :

PSU

















De Boreas Chiller :


----------



## windfire

No clamp on tubing-to-barb connections?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the clamps are ordered in black, still building and still need to put everything together.

it's not finished yet


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely work!

Chiller-Pure, please could you correct your sig - it is on too many lines. Check the TOS of the site to find the amount of lines it can be


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice case!

Also for those who have nothing positive to say..please do not post. We do not want to hear your jealousy.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, this week i will receive again a lot of stuf, so i can work more on the case.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today received 3 packages, so work again on the parts and case, the boreas chiller is finished, no to the Freezone Elite and Freezone V1. :

new TEC plates in tha house, so now i can finish the Freezone V1 cooler :

























the psu painting in black , de thermaltake for the TEC's :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the Coolit Boreas is finished, now the dual bay psu and the rest of coolers :


































De thermaltake dual bay psu is also finished, pianted outside black, and inside silver for putting the light nice out,
only the psu front i need to put back :










painted because it looked like this in gold :










video with how it looks all now, will be posted shortly


----------



## Chiller-Pure

*The video : *








YouTube- Progress Modding Level 10


----------



## JMT668

This is amazing!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, a lot of effort and time in it.

And still more to do.


----------



## Richie123

That is some nice work there Chiller, you should be very proud of it, I too should be embarking on a level 10 mod project, so dont be suprised if you get some PMs from me


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, and what you going to change then on the level 10 case?


----------



## Richie123

well windows in uv acrylic with some sick etches for a start, i am also looking to paint it in BMW alpina white if budget allows.

Defo going to cover the drive bay covers (hdd ones) with red leather, planning to go water though with either 2x 120,s linked or a 240 depending on layout I go for. thinking of using some nice white tubing for the water kit though.

As you know with this case until it gets here i can really finalise my plans though.. thankfully I have some blank parts (by blank i mean parts to mock up with) the leather will be easy, but better make sure i put the protector on it after


----------



## Chiller-Pure

UV acryl doesn't fits the case nice, because i whanted first to do it with UV active, but it is to much of it.


----------



## KusH

All I can say is wow. Modding a 1000$ case is insane lol. It looks awesome can't wait to see the final pics but my goodness man, you have an expensive mod taste lol.


----------



## Boereman




----------



## Yumyums

Looks great so far, but im curious to find out know well that cooler works for you


----------



## IEATFISH

Ooooo, nifty. Sub'd.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


you have an expensive mod taste lol.










what do you mean with an expensive mod taste ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Looks great so far, but im curious to find out know well that cooler works for you


i first run with an Freezone elite and a eliminator from coolit on my 980X Q3QP and temps where :

4.55Ghz HT on idle 8Â°C load 28Â°c

now i will build in a Coolit Boreas Chiller, Freezone Elite and a Freezone v1.

So i can get any temps i whant i think and a very good OC.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


what do you mean with an expensive mod taste ?

i first run with an Freezone elite and a eliminator from coolit on my 980X Q3QP and temps where :

4.55Ghz HT on idle 8Â°C load 28Â°c

now i will build in a Coolit Boreas Chiller, Freezone Elite and a Freezone v1.

So i can get any temps i whant i think and a very good OC.


I mean, you're modding a 1000$ case. I wouldn't want a scratch on the case let alone modding it like you did.

Either way your whole build is just incredible.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, more to come


----------



## spRICE

I like this


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

nice job keep up the good work


----------



## Richie123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


UV acryl doesn't fits the case nice, because i whanted first to do it with UV active, but it is to much of it.


I am a pretty dab hand when it comes to making windows in all sorts of size cases. I done a mod called Mini impossible (water cooled Mini ITX with 285 gtx in google sketched designed enclosure) not so long ago (not posted here as i did not get permission as it may be a conflict of interest as I do other site work) here is 2 pictures.

normal

powered up

I did not post actual pictures just the links to 2 as i did not want to hijack your loverly thread and I dont want to break any rules.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i know that case, i saw it already.

i can also work good with acryl, but uv reactive red was just to much for this case in my oppinion.

the SR-2 mobo needs also a fit in this case, and will be also a very nice mod.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today i customized the 3D fangrill so it fits on my Coolit Boreas Chiller :

This was how it looks standard :










And after the adjustment, who see the difference ???? lol :tong:


















And this is how it going to fit in black and red on the Chiller :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

MAt Black acryl bended with a heatgun, for detail for the Boreas chiller on the HDD bays.










now waiting to receive the mobo hopefully this week, or at last beginning next week.
Also a nice toy for OC, the Evga EVbot.

The motherboard (hopefully this week)

Mobo SR-2 link info









Nice toy for OC on the mobo :

EVbot link info

















Only problem is that the case needs a big adjustment for fitting the mobo in the case,
but it will work how i whant it.

i can also use a backplate likes this, but i will keep the original backplate of mobo, but adjust it :










If you look at the sizes of the Classified ATX mobo (30.5 x 26.4cm) against a SR-2 E-ATX (34.6 x 38cm) :










the case will need some adjustments lol.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Mounting for the Boreas Chiller made, was first the HDD trays.
Now made mat black acryl with behind the mounting plates for the boreas chiller.
And still need to finish it nice off and put holes for the cables of the boreas :


----------



## KusH

Coming along great


----------



## Chiller-Pure

tomorrow i receive big package, and mobo, also hopefully the EVbot, and then the big adjustments on case are here


----------



## Swiftes

Great log, subbed


----------



## Chiller-Pure

next week normal when i have a lot of stuf in, big updates !!!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

first package is in :

the box :


























what's inside ?

(the cd is only for flashing the EVbot to new firmware)


----------



## Richie123

following this closely looking good so far (level 10 for me turned up today, nearly give my self a hernia getting it out of the box







)


----------



## Chiller-Pure

yes, the case is heavy, but for me with the big coolers and all, it will be even more lol


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
yes, the case is heavy, but for me with the big coolers and all, it will be even more lol

lol I am Just planning a fairly simple loop of two 120mm rads, one in position of front fan, then other mounted to actual structure at the bottom near the front so i can still open the door and setup will still be in place... now its here i am so glad i am going with a complete cover job (paint) as that black is terrible for finger marks.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the black doesn't leave fingermarks.

it a good color i think


----------



## Richie123

I m must be really Grubby then as i got it out of the box and within 10 minutes i had put smears all over the stock finish


----------



## Chiller-Pure

*Thanks to :*









everu part will be shown when it's used in something :










Let's start with the ZERN res, with will get black screws, smd-led's for lightning, and UV red fittings in it, also a Phobya Overpressure valve :


----------



## oliverw92

Dropped you a pm, would appreciate a reply soon please


----------



## Chiller-Pure

offtopic : i answered that i dont have paypal, and i removed the sponsor link above.

now all the connectors are changed, now only smd-led's install for light


----------



## oliverw92

What is that board for? Looks interesting!

Could you send that pm again please, it didn't get through.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Koolance TMS-200 thermal control management

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=797

TMS-EB200 Expansion board

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=798


----------



## oliverw92

Looks nice, a lot like the Aquacomputer Aquero


----------



## Chiller-Pure

much more options


----------



## oliverw92

I like how it can take multiple pumps, something the Aquero can't do.

Still haven't got a pm BTW


----------



## Chiller-Pure

sended two times,

that i dont have paypal, and i removed the sponsor link in topic, so it is not nassesairy anymore i think

controller takes : 10temp sensors, 6 fans, 2 pumps, 2 flow sensors


----------



## Chiller-Pure

because i am waiting today for the motherboard arrive,

i am doing a little sleeving, soldering,
because i changed the connectors on the koolanc controller, i also need to change them on everything what will be connected on it.

now i have 1 koolanc flowsensor, atx power and the internal usb done :


----------



## TheLastPriest

Subbed


----------



## djsi38t

Absolutely incredible.Must be a lot of fun tinkering on that case.You have taken this mod to a whole new level.I love that expansion board.and I can't wait to see all the things that you have done to that level 10.

Thumbs up my friend!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Mobo is in ta house. And it's big and heavy.
Now fitting in the Thermaltake Level 10 case.
And adjusting the case to the motherboard.

also ordered a 10 PciE IO-Shield of Dangerden :










Enjoy the pics :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

comparison between my old intel skulltrail D5400XS and the new one the SR-2 5520 :


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome board!

Sent you a pm, could do with a reply


----------



## Chiller-Pure




----------



## KusH

Oh My Jesus.

In all seriousness, what was the purpose of this case when the only thing still stock is the stand/backplane, from what I can tell?









Not to misconceived as me bashing you, but at this point to me it would seem better to just build a case completely from scratch.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

lol.

that's for next build, making a case from scratch.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
lol.

that's for next build, making a case from scratch.

Awesome







I'll be watching


----------



## oliverw92

Oh my, that looks amazing! Lovely job!

Did you reply to that pm?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Oh wow.

Subbed.


----------



## spRICE

Looks great









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oh my, that looks amazing! Lovely job!

Did you reply to that pm?

And how many times have you had to ask that in this thread?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

very small update, making little adjustments on the fan for a little more airflow.

this is how it looked after i changed the outside :









a first little piece is changed, tomorrow will be more :









and this is what we going to change :


----------



## oliverw92

Fan grill looks great! Nice skills on filing that down so perfectly!


----------



## Raiden911

nice work Chiller-Pure, very awesome.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Here's the 3d fan grill in primer with the adjustments for a little more airflow, ready to sand again :


----------



## oliverw92

What primer are you using?

Pm reply needed.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
Here's the 3d fan grill in primer with the adjustments for a little more airflow, ready to sand again :










That is the only problem with cool fan grills like that... Reduces air flow too much


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the mounting for the Boreas chiller is ready exept for the holes to put the wires and tubing tru :










fan grill got it first paint job , is get dry now :










and the front plate for the drive bays has a primer :










and first paint job in mat black (just fresh, needs to dry) :


----------



## KusH

The anticipation of this build being done is killing me


----------



## Chiller-Pure

anticipation ?
what do you mean ?


----------



## tzillian

its nothing bad. just means that he is looking forward to seeing more. he is excited about the build. where are you from?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i am from the unknown little country called Belgium lol.

that's the little dot on the map in europe hahahaha


----------



## tzillian

i know it, never been but one day i will.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
anticipation ?
what do you mean ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
its nothing bad. just means that he is looking forward to seeing more. he is excited about the build. where are you from?

^^ This

I'm excited to see this thing being built. You have an awesome project and It's exciting to see your progress.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, updates will follow


----------



## oliverw92

What type of paint are you using? Looks like it gives a nice finish.

Still haven't got a response to that pm by the way


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Still haven't got a response to that pm by the way


----------



## Richie123

Nice going looking forward to more, Sort of half way through making my sketchup model of case (been bloody hard i tell you)..

And Chiller Belgium is not a small place, it has some of the nicest people in europe, Also food and markets are great and i love the fact in a lot of towns you dont see bikes chained to the fence, just left there..

Only problem i see is it is completely flat in most places (not very much fun when driving







)


----------



## Chiller-Pure

front plate drive bays :


----------



## Sizuke

I have to be honest the level 10 doesn't strike me as a computer case, as a design piece is perhaps an achievement by thermaltake but as a pc case i dont like it.
I do however like what you been doing with it and all the components.

Well done, keep up the good work


----------



## Ballz0r84

Nice to see you here and on BeP Chiller,Great work keep it up


----------



## Chiller-Pure

cpu are in ta house !!

even the same batch number batch, matched pair


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Little update,

Coolit Freezone Elite is ready to and cpu's are on the mobo ,

And here are some pics of the total view :


----------



## Richie123

I was going to say green with envy, but i think i will say red with envy, that is looing pretty nice if i do say so myself... keep up the good work


----------



## KusH

Are you going to use that freezone elite to cool both the cpu's? Or have 2 freezone units?


----------



## dragonxwas

awesome modding dued..
P.S : Don't smoke too much..


----------



## Chiller-Pure

You Tube


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Are you going to use that freezone elite to cool both the cpu's? Or have 2 freezone units?


I beleive there are two units there - a Boreas and a Freezone Elite. Maybe the boreas is doing the CPUs and the Freezone everything else, would make sense that way.

Chiller-Pure, please acknowledge that you received my PM.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

there will be 3 units in this case

coolit bores chiller
coolit freezone elite
coolit freezone V1


----------



## oliverw92

Where is the V1 going?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i made a drawing, the V1 will come on the right, it just fits perfect above the memory and give the memory on the right also some airflow

green arrows are airflow direction :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today i sleeved the cables for the Evga EVP OC Panel V3,
Also the flat ide cable etc

And made a cable to extend the Connector from the motherboard EVbot in the IO-Shield to the front of the pc :

enjoy the pics :


































Here you see the difference between the Classified ECP Panel, and the SR-2 ECP Panel V3 :










Extending cable for the EVbot :


















Also did some cables of the coolit coolers and the Psu for it, the thermaltake Dual bay 650w psu :










Enough MDPC-X sleeving (few hondred meters) ?


----------



## KusH

Very nice. It is coming along great. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You must have spent more on MDPC sleeving than my entire computer cost. That stuff isn't cheap!


----------



## oliverw92

Actually when you buy it in bulk like that, MDPC is cheaper than most of the other commercial triple weave sleeving available in the US









Chiller, PM answer required.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Actually when you buy it in bulk like that, MDPC is cheaper than most of the other commercial triple weave sleeving available in the US









Chiller, PM answer required.

Just close the thread till you get an answer


----------



## Chiller-Pure

changing the connecting on my mobo in 90Â° angle :


----------



## Chiller-Pure




----------



## aaronmonto

lolmoney


----------



## Chiller-Pure

allmost finished, just have to make it nice :


----------



## KusH

On the first pic of the 24 pin iI was like lolwut is that? Then after the other pics I realized what it was. I've never seen anyone do that before, it looks amazing keep up the good work.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 









On the first pic of the 24 pin iI was like lolwut is that? Then after the other pics I realized what it was. I've never seen anyone do that before, it looks amazing keep up the good work.









Thats the first time I've seen something like that too. Nice work, keep it up


----------



## Richie123

Now that is class Chiller +10 points for idea tbqh


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Two Koolance 360 rev1.1 , and Koolance SR-2 Classified full cover block are arrived :


















after received it, let's open up the full cover block SR-2 and change it a little bit :










a lot of sanding it to get the nickel of it, and then the first layer of primer :


----------



## Ballz0r84

Dang! looking good


----------



## Chiller-Pure

will be looking good when the blok is ready


----------



## Chiller-Pure

first layer mat black is on, tomorrow sanding it and paint it the last time for finishing touch,
after when it's dry mount the block again and put it on the motherboard :


----------



## oliverw92

What type of paint did you use? My only worry would be if the paint would somehow 'leak' into the coolant over time possibly due to the temperature fluctuations


----------



## Rick Arter

Impressive work so far love the cooling, case choice, and the 24-pin mod you did.


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What type of paint did you use? My only worry would be if the paint would somehow 'leak' into the coolant over time possibly due to the temperature fluctuations

Yes I just clocked this and wondered that myself, I do know of some water tight paint, but this needs 2 weeks to set fully. With car paint it is worse, without laquer its about 6 months (not sure about the new water based stuff though) and with laquer about 2 months..

Thats why any decient spray guy will tell you wait a couple of months before you start to polish it properly.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

there is no paint coming in contact with the cooling liquid, so there will be no problemn


----------



## oliverw92

Oh ok, no problems at all then


----------



## Chiller-Pure

SR-2 full cover block is ready and mounted :


----------



## KusH

Damn, what else do you still have planned for this rig?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

custom mounting for the koolanc 360 blocks,
making mobo cover bigger,

and some nice mods you don't see much


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


custom mounting for the koolanc 360 blocks,
making mobo cover bigger,

and some nice mods you don't see much


Awesome.


----------



## Bwaaaa

That is some serious Modding there Man!
Nice work


----------



## Richie123

i am loving were this is heading, Great work Chiller keep it up, us modders are loving this.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today received package with connectors :


















i made this, and have to make more of them for the other cpu and vga power on mobo :


















































and for the 90Â° corner of mobo has his place, tru the wall behind the Boreas Chiller, and also the tubing for the little isolated reservoir :


----------



## KusH

The suspense is killing me... I wanna see this rig done









You're going to have a lot of spare time on your hands once you get this thing finished lol.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i whant to see it also finished so i can play games lol


----------



## davista111

now i know goes into the terminator







haha loads of tech there! builds looking supreme! good work


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i still need to make the special tech lol.

A very nice one to.

Stil a lot more to come


----------



## Richie123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


i still need to make the special tech lol.

A very nice one to.

Stil a lot more to come


Hey your making my Level 10 plans look sad... this is awsome in every way Chiller, keep up the work.

My airbrusher is back in the UK at the end of the month so i can finally begin mine... although it wont be anywere nearly as extreme as this.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

The other cpu his power cable is also done, and the PciE cable also :


























Total overview of the powercables on the motherboard, the green circle is where the cables leave the case to the other side for connection to the powersupply :


----------



## oliverw92

I am loving this man









My only comment would be that your heatshrink is too long - 15mm is the perfect amount for shrinking. Also make sure that the heatshrink is going a few mm over the end of the pin so that it really grips it.


----------



## FannBlade

Great looking rig. I really like how you trimmed out the 90 deg. pins. May have to steal that idea on my build.

Subed


----------



## Chiller-Pure

new parts in :

Evga SR-2 1200w (peakload 1700w) psu

Quote:

Due to U.S. regulation, power draw over a typical household 110-volt AC line limits the PSU-1300ATX-12N to 1300W. However, the unit is fully capable of a continuous 1700 watts when powered from a 220V AC circuit. Users are responsible for supplying adequate AC power for the PSU-1300ATX-12N.


















PciE connector for GPU's with a 2200UF (MicroFarad) condensator and ferrit-cores :










Cpu ATX power connectors, also with 2200UF (microFarad) Condensator and ferrit-cores :










and te best part of the power supply is on the back of it lol :










Also LGA1156 socket isolation and new inox Backplates for my SR-2 :










also i got two red displays in for on my controller.
To swat the green light lcd out for a red symbol / black background display :


----------



## KusH

I'm beginning to wonder where you're getting all this space to put everything.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

it will be tight fit in the thermaltake level10 case, but it's no problem,

but it will be full hihii


----------



## FannBlade

Awesome power supply. Gona be hard to sleeve. Controls on the back are crazy!


----------



## loop0001

insane build...good luck on the ugly case (my opinion only) tho.

my thought is that with an very extensive mod you can make it all bettah!


----------



## Doober

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Awesome power supply. Gona be hard to sleeve. Controls on the back are crazy!


I believe if i looked correctly at the sleeving pics posted previous page, he made sleeved extensions so he wouldn't have to sleeve the PSU unless your being sarcastic if so


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doober* 
I believe if i looked correctly at the sleeving pics posted previous page, he made sleeved extensions so he wouldn't have to sleeve the PSU unless your being sarcastic if so









indeed extensions lol, looked furter then my nose hahahaa










take a HB624 controller with ALMEGA88V chip :










put some cables and a pot meter on it :










with the pot meter 10K i can adkust the screen light :

To see real time the 12v rail of the SR-2 powersupply, and monitore the power drawn of the three coolit coolers :


















cpu disable jumpers soldered for make the connector for it in front of the case :










need to cut new Socket isolation because SR-2 has no big condensators next to the sockets, so i can use some more isolation : :










putted also three temp sensors under the full cover blok, to measure the CPU PWM 1 en 2 and the NB temp
with a Koolanc TMS-200 controller :


























total overview of the mobo in current state:


----------



## ddietz

Amazing! I love how everything on this build is taken to the next level but not simply because you spent the most money. Great work!


----------



## KusH

I'm honestly at a lose of words on this on...


----------



## Chiller-Pure

untill now there is NOT even 1 part i didn't touch lol


----------



## KusH

What other plans do you have for this rig, or is that part of the plan to keep it secret and release these updates


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i have stil a lot of mods to do what i whant,

But i whant to do things that nobody else does or has.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
i have stil a lot of mods to do what i whant,

But i whant to do things that nobody else does or has.

Well then I guess you'll be keeping your mods a secret for now until you've done them and posted pictures. So that you can say you were the first to do so. Makes sense.









Anyways, keep the updates coming this rig keeps getting more epic every time you post.


----------



## bootscamp

What on earth do you do for a living that you can dump that much money into a PC?

Great Job by the way! Just read 15 pages and loving every second of it.... MOAR! plox


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bootscamp* 
What on earth do you do for a living that you can dump that much money into a PC?

Great Job by the way! Just read 15 pages and loving every second of it.... MOAR! plox









3 Words...

A Good One


----------



## dude120

Absolutely phenomenal build. Its probably bar none, one of the best mods and builds I've seen so far. (haha it puts my sr-2 build to shame)
Hopefully, you'll put more pics up when everything is done.


----------



## Sad

wow dude just wow!! nice job!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today little testing en measurement, the boreas chiller and the freezone will be hanged on the power use controller.









but a lot of cables here that needs to be in the case fitted.


----------



## KusH

That's all the draw is on all 3 of those tecs? just 160w?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

no, 160watt is from the Freezone elite and the Freezone v1.

The freezone V1 uses 70w and the freezone Elite something from 90w.

The boreas chiller is almost 180w.

all together is something around 330w


----------



## oliverw92

Thats dam cool man









Am I correct in saying you are french?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i'm dutch, from belgium


----------



## oliverw92

French speaking?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


no, 160watt is from the Freezone elite and the Freezone v1.

The freezone V1 uses 70w and the freezone Elite something from 90w.

The boreas chiller is almost 180w.

all together is something around 330w


Ok that makes a bit more sense lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


French speaking?


He speaks dutch?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Alu plaat of 1.5mm is in, tomorrow making the adjustment of the mobo cover :


----------



## Richie123

Nice work Chiller, loving this


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Today being busy with making place for all the usb cables, power led, hdd led etc to go away from mobo as fast as possible, not to show to much cables in case.
Also adjusting some things to get the mobo cover enlargement fitted on case,
used a lot of dremel cutting disks :










And because the Evga SR-2 mobo doesn't have condensators like a normal LGA1366 mobo around the socket, i needed to make some new socket isolation kits for around cpu with more amramflex, pictures will say enough :










And here you see the normal cut-out of a lga1366 socket kit and that for a Evga SR-2 mobo :


----------



## KusH

I'm sort of confused about the condensators, why did you have to cut the sr-2's down, wouldn't the extra padding be better for reducing condensation?

And as always, Great work







and keep the updates coming


----------



## Chiller-Pure

that's what i'm saying, make new ones with more isolation, the right ones, the left ones in pic are what i have now


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
that's what i'm saying, make new ones with more isolation, the right ones, the left ones in pic are what i have now

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH







Makes perfect sense now


----------



## Chiller-Pure

just bended the alu plate in the same curve as the standard mobo cover also have :










The curve in the red circle, the green lines is untill where the mobo cover needs to get bigger for the bigger mobo :


----------



## KusH

Are you remaking the motherboard tray?


----------



## Eggy88

Subbed


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Are you remaking the motherboard tray?


The motherboard tray has already adjustments to fit the big mobo.
drilled new holes, make tread in it, and screwed more motherboard spacers in it, also make one more hole for cable routing in it.


----------



## KusH




----------



## Chiller-Pure

The original mobo cover has a serious cut-out for the adjustment,
and you see the four square holes for mounting the new alu plate :










This is the bottom of the original mobo cover, is a serious cut-out on, 
so Quad sli GTX480 still fitts :










The new alu plate working on :










And here it's fitted on the case base plate :










Nice fit :










And with the base plate of the big Boreas Chiller,
you see that the ATX 24pin needs a cut-out, and two tubing with a BP fitting,
also the Coolit Freezone V1 needs his place in this plate :


















And here you see what also needs to be cutt-out in alu plate :


----------



## KusH

This thing is a never ending project lol.
Just curious, have you even booted this beast up yet once?


----------



## runeazn

nifty stuff for a dutchie or a belgium guy 

noticed becuz of your dutch language use XD


----------



## ebolamonkey3

This is ridiculous...

Very nice and original mods!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
This thing is a never ending project lol.
Just curious, have you even booted this beast up yet once?

Nope, just need memory, comes Dominator GT 12Gb 2000Mhz cl9 triple kits in of total 48Gb.
First start with 24Gb memory, that's the only thing i need for booting this thing up.
Oohh and make the custom Classified mounting for the 360 cpu blocks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
nifty stuff for a dutchie or a belgium guy 

noticed becuz of your dutch language use XD

Yes belgium.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
This is ridiculous...

Very nice and original mods!

Thanks, that's what i whant, mods that nobody has or does.
stand out of the crowd and don't follow the pack.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Update after some hours work :

the BP fittings are in place also the cutt-out for the ATX 24pin :










BP fittings close-up :










The outcome of the atx24pin :










Inside of the ATX24pin :


















A Total overview with the motherboard and his power connectors installed for viewing cable routing :










CPU1 Close-up :










CPU0 Close-up :










ATX 24pin close-up :










ATX 24pin Close-up while motherboard is plugged in :










Total View ATX24 pin :










TOTAL overview mobo + atx connectors , alu plate :


----------



## KusH

It's starting to come together now


----------



## Chiller-Pure

but still a lot of work lol

But now it is the last parts adjustments etc....


----------



## Man O' War

Wow...This is quite a build!

Took quite a lot of skill and time, impressed.

Only thing I sort of worry about is that the acrylic makes it look, maybe a little childish? Would love to see the final look, prove me wrong.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i find the acryl looking better then standard black metal plates on it.
everybody's taste is differend.


----------



## Mariusz803

Epic build log, subscribed.


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome work







Love it! Only comment is ditch the zip ties


----------



## Richie123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


i find the acryl looking better then standard black metal plates on it.
everybody's taste is differend.


What you mean that finger print magnet metal







, I was eating a pack of cheesoos and touched the case and oops finger prints and hard to get off lol..

Keep up the good work there mate, I got the weekend off so i can start making placement plans and stuff on my case...


----------



## Chiller-Pure

to get the fingerprints of it, i clean it with screencleaner, goes of like nothing, you have to use some product against fat.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

busy on fitting the Coolit Freezone V1 under the mobo cover :










And making by hand the honey roster like the original was a never ending thing, and was not nice,
so i will make another solution as roster to protect the fan :


----------



## KusH

What color are you going to paint the alu?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the same color as the case is, not shiny black.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Working on the case again al day, bend the alu plate, making some acryl ready,
the extra piece of hight is for the cpu power cables of the left cpu :










With the cooler on his place :










With the red acryl on his place also for the enlargement of the mobo cover :










And then as last also grey smoke like on the cpu cooler left en on the vga's, is for breading room :


----------



## KusH

Almost there!!!!!


----------



## Alatar

can't wait to see the completed rig


----------



## kora04

FFFFFFFUUUUUUU--

images blocked in my school.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*









Almost there!!!!!










Not quite there, still enough work to do

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


can't wait to see the completed rig










Me to









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


FFFFFFFUUUUUUU--

images blocked in my school.


Waiting untill home hahahahaha


----------



## this n00b again

with all the work done, i think you could of just built the case, instead of buying it.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

nope, that's no fun anymore hahahahaha


----------



## Chiller-Pure

for today i quit, tomorrow is another day for fooling around with this case :


----------



## jpyumul

Wow 10/10!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here are some new pics, with a little modification on case, and did some fine work :


----------



## FannBlade

Nice update keep'em coming.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here are some pics of what i did today, it still needs some work offcourse.

But now you got an idea how i will do it :


----------



## Alatar

looking good


----------



## Chiller-Pure

this is what i did today :


----------



## KusH

That front cooler is blowing air out the front correct?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

yes, the freezone in IO-Shield in the back blows out to the back, the freezone V1 in front blows also to the outside.

there will be a good airflow in case, also for the graphics cards


----------



## dude120

Awesome build log!
What PSU are you using in your drive bay? (nevermind, saw the front page)
And did you need to mod anything significantly to fit in the drive bay area?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the Thermaltake dual bay 650w psu, fits perfect in two drive bays, it's made for there to fit that place.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today i give the alu plate some more shape :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Today i made the plexi acryl,
tomorrow sanding, prime and paint the alu parts (if i'm up for it)

Now it's good visible what i whanted to do with the case to fit the bigger mobo SR-2 in this case (normally no fit lol)

Sorry for the bad pics, not enough light but i whanted to show you guys already what i did today :


----------



## Ziox

Very nicely done. I love seeing new ideas.

What temps do you expect you'll get with theses tecs?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the same as with my gulftown, 8Â° idle en load about 28Â°C with OC around 4.5 a 4.6Ghz


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Here are some better pics in daylight.

I didn't close the cover good, it's not that it has a space between it lol.

The parts have now there first primer coating :


























And here the first parts in primer, i sprayed it very thick,
because i nedd to get al the tiny flows sanded out of it, but will get more layers :


----------



## FannBlade

Good ol prep work. Hate that part....but means your getting closer!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

prep work, i hate it, but it has to be done indeed.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

primed en sanded, nog putting on the first layer of MAT black paint, only the pics sucks lol :


----------



## KusH




----------



## Chiller-Pure

lol, funny.


----------



## twich12

i hate the level10 case...... but WOW you made that thing beautiful! and its a beautiful build! i cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


i hate the level10 case...... but WOW you made that thing beautiful! and its a beautiful build! i cant wait to see the finished product!


The suspense is crazy


----------



## Wiremaster

Awesome!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i'm doing mu best, because i still have some work on it :

making a front plate,
make the EVbot connector in front plate instead of plugging it in IO-Shield of mobo,
LCD of ECP Panel with debug codes and cpu temp in front plate,

swithes for disable PCI-E slots and CPU1/2 and the clear CMOS switch.

Because the most people just screw the ECP panel in front or side of there case, i don't whant that.

i whant custom


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
make the EVbot connector in front plate instead of plugging it in IO-Shield of mobo,

so you're just going to make a connector for it or are you going to integrate it to a part of the case or something?

And looking really good


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i already made an extension for the EVbot connection that extend from backside of mobo to the front. male-female.

so when i whant to play during benchmark with clocks, i just plug in the front plate, no fooling around at the back of the rig.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

You Tube


----------



## KusH

Nice!

Next video you do, can you do a walk around of the whole build?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Will do, but the other side is completly original, and need some changes to.

first working on the big parts, the other side i didn't decided yet what to do.
Have some idea's ....


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


Will do, but the other side is completly original, and need some changes to.

first working on the big parts, the other side i didn't decided yet what to do.
Have some idea's ....


Not yet, not really sure what you could do, if I got a look at what you're working with then I might be able to make some suggestions.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

suggestions or tips are always welcome.









The other side is still original, nothing changed yet.

Look standard like this :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the alu plate for the mobo cover is painted and mounted, here some pics of it :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here a little teaser :


----------



## FannBlade

Oh you little pic teaser.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

hahahah is a good one no ?

it was dark outside and with TL light is no good pics, so a little teaser.


----------



## Sanders54

*Drool*

Subbed.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

putting the isolation on the backplates of mobo, with the inox backplates :


















And this is how the case is on this moment, also fitted a 16x2 red/black lcd above the Boreas chiller.
Also you see now how hidden the ATX24pin really is, pure cable management with the 90Â° connectors :


----------



## Alatar




----------



## KusH

Oh mah jesus...

Damn that thing is pretty.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

make tomorrow better pics when there's daylight


----------



## KusH

Awesome


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks


----------



## FannBlade

WOW! This build gets better and better. EPIC!!!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Total overview of the case how he's now.
Most of the cables are on/in it : audio, usb, powerswitch, hdd led, power led, reset, reset led, debug lcd, 2 sata, all atx and pci kabels.

Evga PSU is also on his place together with the dual bay psu in front :










overview of mobo with all cables on it :










Also i have made a cable for the EVbot connection in the mobo IO-Shield, so the connection will be in the front plate, where it's easier to acces to hook up the EVbot :


















Total overview of the current cables in the case lols,
but they are not all the cables yet, and need also some controllers to put there 
(coolit, koolance, poweruse) :


----------



## Kongslien

Good job in modding, but honestly, i don't like it. I think the original looks waaay better.
Sorry, you ruined it


----------



## Chiller-Pure

then you are the first one









everybody his opinion


----------



## FannBlade

I think it's amazing! Who wants stock anyone can do that.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

New Armaflex lasercutted is in, and fits the SR-2 with waterblock perfectly :


----------



## KusH




----------



## Chiller-Pure

Here are some pics with all coolers on there place, now you see also why i make the 90Â° connectors on the mobo :


















Here you see, with fittings and all, i calculated just enough space for cpu block etc :










and this is why i made those 90Â° connectors, so maximum on cable management :


----------



## FannBlade

Nice update. I have no idea what all of it does but....I like it!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

they are my Hybrid TEC coolers.

to cool my cpu's and mobo.


----------



## [Adz]

Oh. Wow. 
I know I'm late but I've just spent the last 50~ minutes going through this whole thread. One world: Incredible. 
I thought the Level 10 was a beautiful case, but the amount of work you've done on this is just unbelievable. Your aim was to create a one-of-a-kind, and you seriously have achieved that and you're not even finished.

The only thing that struck me was the bolts on all the external acrylic. The silver looks a little out of place against the black and red; personally, I would have them alternating black and red (red bolts on black panels, black bolts on red panels) but regardless, it's awesome.

As for the back panel, what I'm doing is painting my own logo/monogram on it. A bit vain I know, but if you have a logo or monogram, your build is definitely worthy of putting it on there.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the bolts on the external acryl are black, but on the pictures shows very bad.

they look shiny silver, but they are really black.

i'm just not good at making pics lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


the bolts on the external acryl are black, but on the pictures shows very bad.

they look shiny silver, but they are really black.

i'm just not good at making pics lol


Oh right, my bad.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i special ordered all bolts in black M3 and M4 in different lengts.

But they look bad on pictures, in reall they are good black lol


----------



## Chiller-Pure

next layer of armaflex :










Cut-out for the waterblock :


















And also soldering some SMD-led's for in the case,
when you solder these smd-led's be shure you use Kynar whire, THE wire for working with SMD's :










And putting the smd-led's on place with double component epoxy :










Just like i put 320 smd-led's in previous casemod : Chiller's Evga Monsta :


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*












!!!!!!!!!
Good looking case...
... CRT Monitor?!? Beige keyboard?!?!?!


----------



## FannBlade

Whew love those LED's. Got a link where you got'em?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


!!!!!!!!!
Good looking case...
... CRT Monitor?!? Beige keyboard?!?!?!










That's old pic, now i have 28" Full HD and a 25" samsung

and roccat valo en razer lycosa limited edition keyboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Whew love those LED's. Got a link where you got'em?


http://www.ledtuning.nl/catalog/

i always use 0805 smd-led's, i have also 0603 and 1205 but they are not so nice to work with.

have blue white, red smd-led's


----------



## molino

i love waking up to ur updates
highfive


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


That's old pic, now i have 28" Full HD and a 25" samsung

and roccat valo en razer lycosa limited edition keyboard.


YAY







xD


----------



## Chiller-Pure

te reason why i put extra smd-led's in it will show itself in next pic no ?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


te reason why i put extra smd-led's in it will show itself in next pic no ?











WTH IS THAT BLUE GLOW?! It's gotta go... lol


----------



## Chiller-Pure

it's not a pic of me, just for showing that the red lines doesn't give light everywhere the same.

and that i'm changing it now


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


it's not a pic of me, just for showing that the red lines doesn't give light everywhere the same.

and that i'm changing it now


I gotcha


----------



## Chiller-Pure




----------



## [Adz]

Pics with the lights down?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i make more pics when the piece is mounted in case again, with and without light

needs some more smd-led's in it


----------



## [Adz]

Okay. *waits patiently*


----------



## Chiller-Pure

lol, you have to wait for this update hihihi

i just see that i don't have enough SMD-led's, so i need to order new ones.

Then i will work now on the new Classified mountings for the Koolance 360 cpu blocks


----------



## Chiller-Pure




----------



## [Adz]

Looking good!
The USB and eSATA on the front - are they part of ThermalTake's original design or something you've added?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

stock, i changed the reset and power button


----------



## Helmsdg

wires......

--David--


----------



## Chiller-Pure

a nightmare, and those are still not all the wires, 
needs more in it for 10 temp sensors, 
2 flow sensors, 
fans,
koolance TMS200 controller,
and two coolit coolers
and the PciE cables for graphics hahahahahahaha


----------



## TechRex

How in gods name are you going to get those wires to fit in there?!


----------



## ShortySmalls

zomg, u got a beastly rig...


----------



## Chiller-Pure

those cables will fit in there, have to ! GGrrrr

or i take the hammer hahahahah


----------



## KusH

Wow man, that's a cable management nightmare.


----------



## Ragsters

Where are you?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

what do you mean?


----------



## KillerBeaz

i think he is referring to the lack of updates


----------



## Chiller-Pure

I cut up an Evga ECP Panel for building it in the front of my case.
little soldering, and i will have a EVbot connecting in front, a DEBUG lcd, Clear CMOS switch and switches for disable PciE and cpu's.

This will be build in a Lian-Li slim-drive Bracket where together with a slot-in dvd drive also can go two SSD harddrives in it :
i cut the ECP Panel up because you see always mods with just the ECP Panel screwed in the case, now i change this to my own taste.










Here is the *Lain-Li slim dvd drive bracket*,
(bought in usa)

Here you see how i build in all the different switches, lcd en connectors, these will come behind a grey smoke acryl plate :










Clear CMOS with his tiny hole :










Total overview of the case :




























In the case it's still dark, but also on the graphics cards will come nice mods etc......:


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the Evga ECP Panel of Classified mobo's, i cut it in pieces,










And this is what i did with those pieces, i only whanted to use the Clear CMOS button and the debug lcd,
also i enlarged the connectors in the IO-Shield of the Evga EVbot to the front plate for easy acces.
There still needs to come a slim dvd drive slot-in and a grey smoke front plate :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

have taken the front panel connector of my old intel skulltrail mobo (dremel in mobo)










And used this connector in my slim drive bay of lian-li, together with the ECP panel i cutted up,
so that i can hoop up the ECP panel cable of mobo in my dvd drive,and from here everything will be splitted to debug lcd, power and reset switches and cpu/PciE disabled switches










and hhere you see it, connector for ECP panel connector that comes from mobo, and connector for power and reset switches :










also the halve of the cables is managed, have some more cables to do and connectors to solder.
Have also the Koolanc TMS-200 controller build-in the case and hooked up the first cables and sensors


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Sata slim line dvd RW drive :









Sata slim drive adapter to normal sata :










adapter on it screwed :










red smd-led strips for some light inside the case :










3x Nexus air-beamers for 80/92mm fans, also here comes a nice mod with in the case,
also some 3mm led's , 1 for the freezone V1 cooler, the other one is for in SB of Mobo full cover block instead of the stock blue led's :










As you can see in 1 drive bay in my rig can hold more then 1 item , is multi functional :

Debug lcd
clear cmos
EVbot connector
disable cpu's/PciE's
HDD for extra space
and dvd drive itself










little update, received my prize today, pics will say enough :


















got new bolts in red alu, and switchen for disable pciE and cpu's










2 new cpu-blocks are on their way :


















little update :

i still needed a fan grill, but stock grills i didn't like :










so i did this with an airguard grill :




























i whanted first the disable PciE and cpu switchen what are jumpers on the evga ECP Panel in the front panel.
But i changed my mind, so nobody can fidle with them, i put them on the back of the dvd drive next to the connector of it.










drive bay is ready, now with the PciE and Cpu switchen on it.
ready to build in and make the front plate of grey smoke :










drive bay is finished, now only makinjg the front plate, grey smoke acryl,

here you see the connectors for power power led reset and reset switch
cpu and pciE disable, ecp connector to mobo,

and in front the Evga EVbot connector, debug lcd and clear Cmos switch :


















Busy on the clean front plate of grey smoke acryl.
Now made the EVbot connector in place,
only the dvd cut-out and clear CMos and offcourse the drive bay PSU needs some fresh air to.
The outside needs to be finished at the end :


















pics say enough i think :



















here a little update of my front plate, only need to find a nice grid to put in there so it comes nice untill the front :










second pump is added and on his place, thirth pump will come under the new bodem in the case :


















i made my eject button for the dvd drive in red acryl with a red SMD-Led 0805 behind it.
I can switch easy between hdd activity led or Power led :



























Kynar wire for SMD, small wire with a very small hole under the drive :










Little update,

tomorrow big works on rig :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little update :

Coolingpaste is used : Liquid Ultra,
temp sensor by every cpu,
Adjust the mounting with red smoke acryl voor more pressure on armaflex and for visual effects,
start to cut also some tubing Norprene on size,

only waiting for next orders to arrive of tube clamps, 3mm red led's, and some more stuff.
The first triple kit memory is also ordered : Corsair Dominator GT 12Gb triple kit 2000Mhz CL9,
where there will come 4 kits on the mobo of these.

enjoy the pics :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;11827754*
> i think he is referring to the lack of updates


sorry, forget it lol, but here are the updates what i did untill now.

enjoy the pics


----------



## BizzareRide

Syrillian just got owned! LMao! Best mod I'v seen on here.


----------



## [Adz]

Woah...bulk update. Admittedly, I don't get half the stuff you did, but I'll be damned if it don't look cool


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Syrillian , who's that ?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;11828027*
> Syrillian , who's that ?


An awesome guy here on OCN who does some pretty amazing mods.


----------



## FannBlade

Amazing!


----------



## Ragsters

I guess you have been here the whole time.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

yes, but i forget to update lol


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11827899*
> Syrillian just got owned! LMao! Best mod I'v seen on here.


Syrillian is in a completely different zone, you can't even compare syrillian's acrylic work









Nice work, Chiller, looking good!


----------



## KusH

My, my, my. Chiller that update just made my head spodes. Completely insane what you're doing with that machine. And that's awesome that you came in second in that coolit contest. Who the hell came in first to beat you're amazing rig, that thing must hover, do backflips and wipe your ass in order to beat your machine.

Keep up the amazing work


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i got second place because my rig wasn't finished yet.
Otherwise i got first place.

but with an unfinished rig getting second place, i'm very happy with that,
now also i running in finale with a modding contest with two different mods, this case and another mod of me.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;11830988*
> i got second place because my rig wasn't finished yet.
> Otherwise i got first place.
> 
> but with an unfinished rig getting second place, i'm very happy with that,
> *now also i running in finale with a modding contest with two different mods, this case and another mod of me.*










Competing against yourself huh?









Well thats definitely one way to make sure you're going to win. lol


----------



## oliverw92

Congrats on 2nd place man!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here some show pics,the effect of the custom mounting is now nice visible,
while i'm busy with all the cable management :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LLuWvRMKQs[/ame]


----------



## Alatar

gotta hand it to you, that looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## [Adz]

Those CPU blocks just look incredible.


----------



## daaavidf

wow... that is all.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

small update:

tubing is almost ready just need 3th pump, a koolance PMP-400 with acetal top,

and building a drainvavle beneath.

then it's all ready just need memory dom GT 2000Mhz 12gb Triple kits.

enjoy the pics because it's closing up this build, just few mods and it's ready :


----------



## Wiremaster

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## KusH

YAY!!!!!!









After all these months it's almost complete


----------



## Chiller-Pure

You Tube


----------



## superj1977

I have watched your build for some time now over on another forum,what got my attention was the use of the TEC cooling,i mean...this thing is completely TEC cooled right?

Anyway i love it....how much?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

indeed, the two cpu's and mobo are completly TEC cooled.

24 tec plates in total


----------



## superj1977

Any plans for TEC gpu cooling? or is this the end of the road now?


----------



## MasterFire

This is too awesome to describe, I just went from page 1 to page 31 and there wasn't a moment I had nothing interesting to see.

Great work!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;11902677*
> Any plans for TEC gpu cooling? or is this the end of the road now?


depends, if i found somewhere nice blocks for on the cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterFire;11902820*
> This is too awesome to describe, I just went from page 1 to page 31 and there wasn't a moment I had nothing interesting to see.
> 
> Great work!


that's a nice thing to hear


----------



## molino

this is just unusual for us
i mean this last update made us realize how much time and effort you put in this build
i hope you won't tease us for one month until you put some graphic cards in there


----------



## Syrillian

This is an awesome mod!









The Level 10 case has garnered much ridicule since its release, but imho it is a unique and highly functional enclosure. Your hard work, attention to detail and workmanship does it a great justice.

Awesome job, Chiller-Pure.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molino;11910804*
> this is just unusual for us
> i mean this last update made us realized how much time and effort you put in this build
> i hope you won't tease us for one month until you put some graphic cards in there


just need a koolance PMP-400 pump and one more memory kit, i ordered now the first kit : Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9

and need a second kit.

then normally this rig will boot and install windows7 ultimate and vista ulti,
then it works and will be upgraded with videocards etc on time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11910834*
> This is an awesome mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Level 10 case has garnered much ridicule since its release, but imho it is a unique and highly functional enclosure. Your hard work, attention to detail and workmanship does it a great justice.
> 
> Awesome job, Chiller-Pure.


thanks, my idea was to put as lot as possible in this case without seeing to much of cables and tubing.
get a very good cooling,
and put some nice mods in there,
also fit a motherboard in this case that normally doesn't fit in it.


----------



## Frankie007

Awesome, makes me want a level 10 and mod it.... not as extensive as this but a bit.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little teaser, what am i planning to do ?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;11947800*
> little teaser, what am i planning to do ?


Looks like you're planning on putting your gpu(s) underwater.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

nope, to make an extra bodem in case where under it will come :

pump,
inline temp sensor,
flow sensor
koolance TMS-200 controller
drain valve
and cables for the vga's power nice and clean


----------



## SrdrKerim

+rep
perfect mod:stun:, great work log







, your rig will be awesome!







subbed.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the bottom is as good as finished,
just need to order a flat pump with top...
if a Koolanc PMP-400 pump with top is maximum 40mm heigh.

I can take the bottom out any time it's a tight fit and is on 2 alu plates, nice and steady.

The usb internal, sata and ECP connector on the mobo is nice clean now.
This is no metal plate but 4mm not shiny black acryl plate PMMA15

only needs to get connectors for the PciE powercables for the GPU's :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

after the drain valve needs also a exit for the liquid :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little update :

Make the led's for the full cover block on size to the fan connector on mobo what normally the fan is for the NB cooling.
Next i'm modding the powercables for the vga's :


----------



## KusH

wow, that thing is gonna be lit up like a Christmas tree lol.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

the red smoke acryl plates on the covers makes it darker


----------



## Onions

omg im sure i jsut jizzed in my pants


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i'm busy on a little mod for the memory, lasered alu, and some handwork, need base and color paint :


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12175619*
> i'm busy on a little mod for the memory, lasered alu, and some handwork, need base and color paint :


This just gets more and more ridiculous as you update. I've never seen anyone put this sort of effort into a build, ever.

Keep up the mind blowing work


----------



## Chiller-Pure

new pic


----------



## Lostintyme

This mod looks awesome, rivals that new $2900 HammerHead for sure(probably beats it actually).


----------



## Chiller-Pure

my goal is to make things nobody have or do,
and mod every hardware piece that's in this rig.


----------



## Syrillian

Imho, you have already achieved your goal.

I have an abiding respect for you modding abilities.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12178964*
> Imho, you have already achieved your goal.
> 
> I have an abiding respect for you modding abilities.


Very much this.

Though, did you lap the CPUs? I think they might have escaped your mod frenzy


----------



## Ren-dog

Spent an hour and a half reading through this thread.... i need new pants.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12191069*
> Very much this.
> 
> Though, did you lap the CPUs? I think they might have escaped your mod frenzy


two cpu's of 950 euro, i don't lap them because of garanty.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12195846*
> two cpu's of 950 euro, i don't lap them because of garanty.












The only thing not modded is the 1k$ cpu's because of warranty










I guess you didn't mind the voiding the Level 10's warranty lol.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12197787*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing not modded is the 1k$ cpu's because of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't mind the voiding the Level 10's warranty lol.


I guess nobody really cares about case warranties


----------



## kora04

Doesn't OCing viod warranty anyway?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


Doesn't OCing viod warranty anyway?


It doesn't as long as you stay within thermal and voltage specs put forth by the manufacturer.

The only part that I have ever used a warranty on was a mouse.


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I guess nobody really cares about case warranties










theres case warranties XD


----------



## Richie123

LOL he could always try once his completed it







as a way of announcing it to the world..

Email: Dear Thermaltake, I am wiriting regarding my level 10 warranty and i want to return it, i went to work and left my pc on and came back to this....







I mean what the hell did you inject steroids into the molding


----------



## Onions

lol they would take it and make new moldings and sell it as there own XD


----------



## 0112358

This is amazing. Serious dedication shown here.

Here I am wondering if the mod I want to do to my Lvl 10 is too involved (changing all red lights/plastic to white), and then I find this thread.

My hat's off to you sir.

p.s. - if anyone does have any tips or suggestions that may help me with changing the color scheme of my level 10 lighting, please either pm or post in this thread, thanks.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

today had some fun to make some more Dominator GT flames for my memory :


----------



## SrdrKerim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


today had some fun to make some more Dominator GT flames for my memory :











Looks awesome and shiny!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

will make nice pics when they are on the memory fitted on mobo.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

update :


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Chiller-Pure

small update, got at last the snake connector in, so the 3th pump can be fitted and the loop closed,
ready to fill it up.

left of the pump you see all kind of cables , that's for the Koolanc TMS-200 controller, all kinds of temp sensors all around the mobo and cpu's.


----------



## KusH

So, I see you have some 580's in it now. What's your highest bench on vantage in p settings?


----------



## Neokolzia

Was always curious if you send one of these build logs or the finished products to the company and see what they say about your "improvements"









But this looks amazing, going to have to surf through a number of these work logs to get solid ideas for my WC loop setup since its going to be a custom small form factor case.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i'm going to fill up the loop now the 3th pump is installed, own mixture : 25% Ethylene Glycol and 75% PURE water, no demi.

what you see in the measure cup is the Glycol no color pure 100% glycol :










here my koolanc poor in cup on the ZERN res with a snake connector to make it a little bit eassier to fill :










on the drain valve i putted also a tube in a bus filled with my mixture, where the pump can draw it's liquid from when i put the valve open, to make it a little bit eassier to lol :



















and here comes the first liquid lol, pumps are now running to get the last micro bubbles out the loop, for now, no leaks found :


----------



## KusH

LETS SEE THIS BAD BOY FIRED UP!!!!


----------



## aaronmonto

Computers are weird. I can't make sense out of any of the pictures. Is that going to be a computer when you're finished with it?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

there is a lot of technique in this rig yes.

if you look at the total image of this rig, you will see a computer lol


----------



## Chiller-Pure

You Tube


----------



## tlxxxsracer

All that wiring!!!







GEEZ.

Neat build, but even that confuses me. Im not too familiar with low temperature cooling, but with water temps being sub 15C, wont condensation start soon as air temps will be warmer?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

that's why i use isolation


----------



## killnine

At the end of this, do you plan on making a short (10 min?) film or slideshow with these pictures.

I have a lot of friends that aren't on OCN who would really enjoy this mod but I don't want to have to show them 50 pages of this thread ;P

Awesome work, man.

As other have said, I am not the biggest fan of the case, but I really enjoy how you have made it completely your own. The craftsmanship on this is extraordinary.


----------



## KusH

And yet again I'm still in awe how much effort, time, and attention to detail you've put into this rig. BTW, your accent is as epic as this build lol.







Great job as always and keep up the progress.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

It's a miracle !!!!

i get it closed hahahahaha, +200m cable in limited room of 3,5cm lol :










here you see that the plate is a little round, but i put the cable fast fast in to look if i get it closed,
later on the cable will be nice routed and strapped so that the plate doesn't look round :


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12703323*
> It's a miracle !!!!
> i get it closed hahahahaha, +200m cable in limited room of 3,5cm lol :
> here you see that the plate is a little round, but i put the cable fast fast in to look if i get it closed,
> later on the cable will be nice routed and strapped so that the plate doesn't look round


Good luck with getting it closed, I have got some of Bitfenix Cables on route hoping that will help with my cable routing, Dont get me wrong, there is more room at the back of this than most of the cases i have had experiances with. but its still hard, I am hoping having all these extentions though will work out so I can trace all the PSU cables around the back and down and along (behind frame screws.... Loving the build.


----------



## Neokolzia

I love that =)

I got that with my last build there was a bit of "excess cable" in certain areas and getting the side panel back on you end up wrapping your self around the case to squeeze it in as hard as possible, but looks great.

Considering some options for locks on my upcoming case, just removable motherboard tray.. can't really lock =) so thinking finding some odd Torx Screw size.


----------



## spRICE

That is the most complicated loop I have ever seen!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

last minute adjustment for the vga's :


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What are you doing there?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

hihi, me don't tell.

is for vga, a little mod i have in mind.


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12714251*
> hihi, me don't tell.
> 
> is for vga, a little mod i have in mind.


what Spraying them white


----------



## Chiller-Pure

spraying them white ? Are you nuts ?

spraying something in another color i hardly call that a mod lol.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I'm envisioning something like a quick release for the graphics cards.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

nope, some adjustment for vga mod.

i think when people see it, more people will do it


----------



## Richie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12714488*
> spraying them white ? Are you nuts ?
> 
> spraying something in another color i hardly call that a mod lol.


well it was a poke in cheak comment as I love white, but still spraying a case up is still a mod







especially when its a level 10, and have to take the thing apart







as you know removing every piece is a pain in the butt..


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little update :


----------



## KusH

Simply Stunning. Can we trade rigs now?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

let me think .................

nope


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12729643*
> let me think .................
> 
> nope










SOOOOOOO SELFISH!!!! LOL









I promise I can give it a loving home


----------



## JE Nightmare

i hate that case so much, but you sure as hell made me love it.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12729614*
> little update :


What speed are the cpu's at with this temp


----------



## Onions

ill trade you my brother and my first born


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here an update of my temps with OC :


----------



## SrdrKerim

Rocks!


----------



## FannBlade

Wow that's crazy! I don't think mine runs that cool turned OFF.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

if i put mine off, it's also colder


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here are the load temps, cpu temp in Coolit software is not correct, cpu isn't supported by the coolit software.

As you see idle the coolers run lower power, when stressed the coolers will raise there cooling power, and keep the liquid temp low, under Ambient,
cpu temp raises a 5 a 6Â°C from idle to load thanks to temp controlled coolers.

Temp of liquid is set @ 22Â°C max, min power of coolers @ 60%, max power @ 100%, real nice settings on these coolers, 
and the coolers don't even run at 100% to keep the temp, for me that's good for lower noise level :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little sneakpeak what i'm doing now :

Most of the time, people put there powercable for vga like the RED arrows.
I whant it as clean as possible in this case, en i will do my powercables like the GREEN arrow, straight horizontal with the vga's.
Vga's seems like they are floating in the air lol, strange sight.

On later time i can mod also the plastic cap on the vga, make it wider, little bit bigger, so the powercables are IN the plastic cap of the vga cooler, totally NOT visible.










And this is the beginning of this little vga mod :


----------



## cayennemist

Are you Russian Chiller? the accent is interesting.
Also that Cooler, Nucken Futz!!! I have never seen anything like it.

I am tempted to do a L10GT, Just because people hate them. Props on taking a case people hate and making them jealous!

Keep up the Good work, and I'll nominate you for Mod of the month:thumbsups


----------



## Chiller-Pure

i thinking of doing also a 10GT mod because i get one sponsorred from thermaltake









Where i'm mod of the month ?

Does somebody articipate automaticly or does he need to sign in somewhere?


----------



## KillerBeaz

someone nominates you, but you can't have this build log on any other sites... which I don't know if you do or not


----------



## cayennemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure;12905176*
> i thinking of doing also a 10GT mod because i get one sponsorred from thermaltake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where i'm mod of the month ?
> 
> Does somebody articipate automaticly or does he need to sign in somewhere?


I believe you just make a work log and you can get Nominated.

I will nominate you when you are done. I love how you took something people hate and made it great.

I also just noticed what you did with the 6pin VGA power connectors.
SWEET! (like hot-swap VGA) lol J/K


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:


> i thinking of doing also a 10GT mod because i get one sponsorred from thermaltake
> 
> Where i'm mod of the month ?
> 
> Does somebody articipate automaticly or does he need to sign in somewhere?


I believe if its a sponsored build or anything, then it cant be in MOTM. I could be wrong...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;12905218*
> someone nominates you, but you can't have this build log on any other sites... which I don't know if you do or not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer;12906614*
> I believe if its a sponsored build or anything, then it cant be in MOTM. I could be wrong...


Both are true.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

stupid rule.................................


----------



## cayennemist

Let me do the L10GT









I wont have the funds anytime soon so...

Instead Ill likely take my CM cosmos 1000 and rebuild the case to a tj07 type inside. rad at the bottom and 90 degree mobo tray, powder coat, build.

Im just building up the nerve to rip in to such a nice setup.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Am working now on the last mem flames, did the cables in the backpanel better now, so the back-panel is not round anymore,
and made some led's for give light to the mem modules :


----------



## KusH

Soooo perrrty


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Killer2100 eifinally in the house,
original cover removed for modding it,
and here a pic of the killer2100 in operation with two red led's, what fits very good in the theme :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Got a new sponsor, he send me already a nice package ;D

Thanks to Eddy of IT-Service 










Nice and good packed, and a triple sli connector also ?

There is already 1 can of Dr Pepper gone, girlfriend grabbed it !!!

















There was no Triple SLI connector in that box, but nice GOODY's !!!!


















Directly also cleaned the Pc room, and make the desk clear of any garbage and screws :










The second mem kit of 12Gb 2000Mhz GT's got already new cooling fins of my own creation,
there are more happy now with the new ones







.










the lowest modules have a red led on them for in the dark, but gives by day a different color,
but you can be shure, they have the same red, also the flashlight extra on it.......


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Got a new toy in the house, and tried to make nice pics of that 960Gb monsta and some nice pics in my case :


----------



## spRICE




----------



## B3RGY

Saw this on MDPC too, looks really good!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn-XeYLtuSg[/ame]


----------



## Chiller-Pure

There's a new baby coming to me, a Evga GTX285 Classified 1Gb vga, just for PhysX in my rig :



















then i will have all Classified stuf in it :

SR-2 Classified mobo
2x GTX580 Classified for FPS
SR-2 1200w Classified Psu
and the gtx285 Classified for PhysX


----------



## KusH

The things I would do that machine are _classified_









Also, where's the shots of the level 10?!?!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

pics of the complete build how it looks will be posted shortly when the gtx285 Classified arrives


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Last stuf making for vga's, making 5 more of these, cut them on lenght, other side also connectors,
isolate them, make them black :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

forgot to add some pics of the other vga's i have from last year :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

like this the connectors will be :










each vga 2 connectors, but behind each pair there are 3x 12v rails.
So vga's will get enough power
(and made shure the cables are not to tin for that power transfer)










only those bars need to come at the same hight as the connectors on vga's, so need some curves to get that
(don't mind the dust lol) :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

gtx580 Classified backplates are in the house, the gpu's getting spoiled:










hhhmmm sexy :


----------



## TheNr24

Oh boy subbed for sure this looks amazing!


----------



## KusH

Those backplates help out anything significantly?


----------



## Chiller-Pure

update, first is allmost finished, need some detail work done, and made black, but it works like a sharm and no cables there anymore :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH*
> 
> Those backplates help out anything significantly?


yes a few dergree's + the looks and less bending of pcb


----------



## eskamobob1

just spent like 2 hours reading this entire thread... you sir have some mad skills (and the money/sponsors to fund those skills)... i will definitely be watching this and your following builds


----------



## KusH

Man those pci-e power lines look awesome







Great Job


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Dude, Unreal love the idea it's unique. Love to see some multimeter readings to see if the voltages hold stable. Great idea once again,


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Little update : Next copper bars are bended the same and almost on the good lenght, and 2 PciE connectors are almost ready to :


----------



## Jerm1970

wOw. Awesome job Chiller! You have some incredible skillz.
Thx for sharing.


----------



## eskamobob1

No kidding... Major respect for that tubing job in such a small space... It's just down right impressive







... But y such small tubing?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Nice build, but your system is sponsored but not in the right section, aren't you supposed to pay a fee for a sponsored build?


----------



## Shrak

Saw this on XS a while back, always loved it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*
> 
> Nice build, but your system is sponsored but not in the right section, aren't you supposed to pay a fee for a sponsored build?


This builds been here since 2010... if there was something wrong with it, I'm sure it would be settled by now.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Damn that long .....I was just going by the TOS...I stopped a sponsored build because of the fee..which isn't much but I didn't have the cash....seeing this was a kick in the guts...

None the less this is a beautiful case worklog...

But as you said if it's been that long then you may be right.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Small update :


----------



## Chiller-Pure

little update, needs some finishing off, thirth vga adding for PhysX, bodem plate placing in, and remove dust :


----------



## Shrak

Love the idea with the video card connectors.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Chiller, I will need a response to my PM as soon as possible.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> Chiller, I will need a response to my PM as soon as possible.


Lol Oli tried this like a year ago and I don't think it ever worked. Look through the log at the beginning. It's hilarious


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thread moved to sponsored


----------



## Chiller-Pure

some pics of extra PhysX vga that arrived,

some adjustment on fan, fan did make noise above 80%, fixed
New cooling paste on GPU = Evga Frostbite, fixed
New thermal pads better conductivity, fixed
Cleaned out, fixed




























some pics after removing dust :


----------



## KusH

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!







I love this project. I think it's seriously my favorite rig of all time. You've definitely made this an epic project.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

some small adjustments in rig,
so really everything is how i whant it :

this res comes in place of the top Coolit pump,
and the one under it will be changed by a koolance PMP-400 :

Bitspower Z-Multi 40mm Water Tank - Ice Red









also will ad a fan red led in bottom plate for some extra air for vga's.
ad some small red smoke acryl plates for finishing overal look when case is open to hide cables.

And then it's really finished like i whant it !


----------



## eskamobob1

Wow... I can't believe that the build is almost finished after 2 years







... It's looking great







... Now u have to start an sr-x build







lol... Jk... But may I ask why the tubing is so small? It would seem to me that you would just mod the blocks for bigger barbs


----------



## mybadomen

insane.


----------



## deafboy

Absolutely in love!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Wow... I can't believe that the build is almost finished after 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Now u have to start an sr-x build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... Jk... But may I ask why the tubing is so small? It would seem to me that you would just mod the blocks for bigger barbs


i was away for almost 9 months in hospital after 2 heavy operations.
that's why an extended time of build.

SR-X will be the next build indeed.

This tubing is norprene tubing, it's isolating the cold in the liquid to presurve the temp as best as possible.
Small diameter is because Coolit uses this diameter of tubing to, and needed to fit the stock tube fittings on the blocks.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*
> 
> i was away for almost 9 months in hospital after 2 heavy operations.
> that's why an extended time of build.
> SR-X will be the next build indeed.
> This tubing is norprene tubing, it's isolating the cold in the liquid to presurve the temp as best as possible.
> Small diameter is because Coolit uses this diameter of tubing to, and needed to fit the stock tube fittings on the blocks.


Well I'm sry to hear about the surgery, but it sounds like ur all better now







... And I can't wait to see ur next log


----------



## Chiller-Pure

making the ideas already for next build


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*
> 
> making the ideas already for next build


cant wait


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Removed the two Coolit pumps and replaced them with :

Swiftech MCP355
Aquacomputer top
koolance heatsink
Bitspower Z-multi red 40mm res

Temps are little lower now, higher flow.

Just need to make a nice mounting for the pump res combo (strapped for now) ,
make a fan in the bottom and finishing some stuff of cables and red acyl.


----------



## Doober

OMG i still love it, now even more. Quick question though what are your plans for getting power to the GPUs from the back? as in sleeved wires or more of your hardline shenanigans?

-doober


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober*
> 
> OMG i still love it, now even more. Quick question though what are your plans for getting power to the GPUs from the back? as in sleeved wires or more of your hardline shenanigans?
> 
> -doober


I believe he has the wires wrapped over the top of the GPUs and there is a power connection just at the far left of the graphics card.


----------

